# Über Socket Array versenden



## OBI (22. Okt 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich bin im moment dabei einen chat bzw im ganzen dann mal ein karten spiel mit java zu erstellen, welches dann auch übers netzwerk bzw das internet spielbar sein soll. nun habe ich folgendes problem: früher habe ich einfach nur einen string verschickt für den chat. dies funktionierte auch immer sehr gut nun habe ich mich aber dazu entschlossen ein array zu verschicken was lokal (sprich als ip gebe ich localhost ein) auch noch sehr gut funktioniert. allerdings habe ich das problem wenn es im internet benutzt werden soll... ich habe das ganze mal auf einem server getestet. wenn der server auch den server im progamm spielte ging es wunderbar wenn ich aber den server machte und der server den clienten ging nix außerdem hab ich das ganze auch noch mit einem freund getestet und das ging weder in die eine noch in die andere richtung. vllt findet ihr ja den fehler in folgendem code für die verbindung...


server:

```
package test;

import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;

public class Server implements Runnable{
    
    
    ServerSocket serversocket;
    Socket socket;
    Socket[] client = new Socket[6];
    Integer i = 0;
    ObjectInputStream[] in = new ObjectInputStream[6];
    ObjectOutputStream[] out = new ObjectOutputStream[6];
    lesen[] lesen = new lesen[6];
    Boolean status;
    
    /** Creates a new instance of Server */
    public Server() {
    	status = false;
    }
    
    
    public void StartServer(Integer port){
            try{
            		serversocket = new ServerSocket(port);
            	}
            catch(IOException e){
            		System.err.println(e);
            	}
            
            new Thread(this).start();
    }
    
    public void StartClient(String ip, Integer port){
        try{
        	 socket = new Socket (ip, port);

             out[0] = new ObjectOutputStream(socket.getOutputStream ());
        	 in[0]= new ObjectInputStream((socket.getInputStream())); 
        	
        }
        catch(IOException e){System.err.println(e);}
    }
  
    public String[] ServerEmpfangen(Integer client){
        String[] s = new String[4];

        
        if (i>0){
            s = lesen[client].schreiben();
            lesen[client].textloeschen();
        }
        return s;
    }
    
    public String[] ClientEmpfangen(){
    	String[] s = new String[4];
    		try{
    				s = (String[]) in[0].readObject();
    			}
    		catch(Exception e){
    			System.err.println(e);
    			Close(0);
    		}
    	return s;
    }
    
     public void Senden(String[] text, Integer client){
   		 try {
			out[client].writeObject(text);
   		 	out[client].flush();
 		} catch (IOException e) {System.err.println(e);}
    }

    public void Close(Integer client) {
        try{
        	status=true;
            in[client].close();
            out[client].close();
            if (socket != null){
            	socket.close();
            }
            else{
            	lesen[client].status = true;
            	serversocket.close();
            }
        }
        catch(IOException e){System.err.println(e);}
    }
    
    public Integer AnzahlUser(){
        return i;
    }

    public void run() {
        
        while(status != true){
          
            try{
                client[i] = serversocket.accept();

                in[i] = new ObjectInputStream((client[i].getInputStream()));
                out[i] = new ObjectOutputStream(client[i].getOutputStream ());
                
                lesen[i] = new lesen(in[i]);
                new Thread (lesen[i]).start();
                i++;

             

            }
            catch(IOException e){System.err.println(e);}            
        }
        System.out.println("server zu!");
    }

    
}
```


lesen:

```
package test;


import java.io.*;

public class lesen implements Runnable{
    
	ObjectInputStream in;
    String[] text = new String[4];
    boolean status;
    
    
    /** Creates a new instance of lesen */
    public lesen(ObjectInputStream In) {

        in = In;
        status = false;
    }
    
    public String[] schreiben(){
        return text;
    }
    
    public void textloeschen(){

        text=null;
        
    }
    
    public void textsetzen(String[] Text){
        text=Text;
    }
    
        
    public void run(){

        try
        {   
            while (status != true){   
                String[] k = new String[4];
                k = (String[]) in.readObject();
                textsetzen(k);
            }


        }

        catch (Exception e){   
            System.err.println(e);
        }
        System.out.println("lsen zu!");
    }


    
}
```


vielen dank schonmal

OBI


----------



## madboy (22. Okt 2007)

OBI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... auch noch sehr gut funktioniert. allerdings habe ich das problem wenn es im internet benutzt werden soll... ich habe das ganze mal auf einem server getestet. wenn der server auch den server im progamm spielte ging es wunderbar wenn ich aber den server machte und der server den clienten ging nix außerdem hab ich das ganze auch noch mit einem freund getestet und das ging weder in die eine noch in die andere richtung. vllt findet ihr ja den fehler in folgendem code für die verbindung...



Klingt für mich irgendwie nach Firewall und/oder Router (wenn was lokal klappt aber übers Internet net, ist das oft der Knackpunkt).
Also am besten mal schauen ob die benötigten Ports freigegeben/weitergeleitet sind.
Sollte es immer noch nicht klappen: probier mal ein minimales Beispiel, das nur nen String zu deinem Freund schickt und er dann eine Bestätigung zurück schickt.

Eins noch: "es geht net" ist nicht gut  :wink: 
Gibts Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, welche? 
Wenn nein: hängt das Programm? Wo? Der Server, der Client oder beide? ...


----------



## OBI (22. Okt 2007)

danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort!

wg der firewall bzw dem router... also daran habe ich auch sofort gedacht habe dementsprechend meine lokale firewall aus gemacht und an meiner fritzbox den entsprechenden port (1234) freigegeben. außerdem hat es ja auch schon mit meinem server in die eine richtung funktioniert.

ein minimal bsp. hatte ich auch schon. darauf habe ich quasi auf gebaut (war auch ein artikel aus dem forum (suche ich noch raus))

zu "es geht net"... also fehlermeldungen gibt es leider keine und das programm hängt ich vermute bei dem verbindungsaufbau beim client und bei dem test zwischen freund und mir hat die verbindung geklappt aber nicht mehr.

allerdings habe ich auch noch ein ganz grundsätzliches problem und zwar in zeile 40/41. wenn ich die zeilen in der reihenfolge habe geht es zumindest lokal und partiell auch über ein netzwerk bzw. internet. wenn ich die zeilen umtausche also erst den inputstream und dann den outputstream hängt er gleich schon beim verbindungsaufbau und kommt nicht weiter.


----------



## OBI (22. Okt 2007)

ein nachtrag:

ich habe dieses programm als grundlage genommen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=19367

und die zeilen 40 bzw 41 beziehen sich auf die server klasse!


----------



## madboy (22. Okt 2007)

OBI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ein minimal bsp. hatte ich auch schon. darauf habe ich quasi auf gebaut (war auch ein artikel aus dem forum (suche ich noch raus))


Und damit hat auch alles gekklappt nehm ich an? Wenn du mit "minimales Beispiel" das von http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=19367 meinst: das ist nicht minimal ;-)

mit minimal meine ich nur das wirklich nötige. Ohne Schleifen, Benutzereingaben und alles drumherum.



			
				OBI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu "es geht net"... also fehlermeldungen gibt es leider keine und das programm hängt ich vermute bei dem verbindungsaufbau beim client und bei dem test zwischen freund und mir hat die verbindung geklappt aber nicht mehr.


Dann würd ich mit ein paar Ausgaben schauen, wo es hängt. Ein einfaches System.out.println("bin in Zeile xyz"); oder ähnlich wirkt manchmal schon Wunder.
Falls das net hilft: schnapp dir nen Debugger (Eclipse z.B. hat einen ganz netten eingebaut) und schau dir an, was passiert und was passieren soll.




			
				OBI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> allerdings habe ich auch noch ein ganz grundsätzliches problem und zwar in zeile 40/41. wenn ich die zeilen in der reihenfolge habe geht es zumindest lokal und partiell auch über ein netzwerk bzw. internet. wenn ich die zeilen umtausche also erst den inputstream und dann den outputstream hängt er gleich schon beim verbindungsaufbau und kommt nicht weiter.


Jup. Du musst das immer vertauschen. Also wenn der Client erst den InputStream öffnet, musst im Server erst den OutputStream öffnen und anders rum.


----------



## OBI (23. Okt 2007)

so vielen dank für eure bzw. deine hilfe madboy. ich habe mich heute nochmal mit klarem kopf an denn fall gesetzt und naja das problem ziemlich schnell festgestellt und naja ich muss zu meiner schande sagen es war die firewall die ich falsch konfiguriert hatte, da ich zwischenzeitlich meine lokale ip geändert hatte und man bei der fritzbox nur ip bezogene ports freigeben kann. naja gut es funktioniert ja jetzt 

vielen dank!

OBI


----------

